# Insurance in Missouri



## Kelly109 (May 14, 2016)

Hi all  Can anyone recommend a company that offers personal car insurance for being an Uber driver in Missouri? My current provider will kick me off and I can't find anyone else to cover me??? Who do you all use?


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Kelly109 said:


> Hi all  Can anyone recommend a company that offers personal car insurance for being an Uber driver in Missouri? My current provider will kick me off and I can't find anyone else to cover me??? Who do you all use?


Uber is a 30 month phenomenon in many states. Many state insurance boards and state capitals haven't really "caught up " yet. ( as if Uber is a priority in the scope of the other 99,9% of the state's insurance industry)

Still , significant numbers of drivers playing games with their insurance companies (Uber? whats a Uber?)

Perhaps someone is trying to tell you something ...

If thinking of bringing a $16,000+ vehicle to the table maybe *really screaming something* at you....

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Kelly109 said:


> Hi all  Can anyone recommend a company that offers personal car insurance for being an Uber driver in Missouri? My current provider will kick me off and I can't find anyone else to cover me??? Who do you all use?


I use State Farm and they have no issue with part time Ubering. There is no TNC insurance yet and won't be until Uber breaks up the corrupt taxi monopoly in Federal Court.


----------



## JeanetteB (Jun 7, 2016)

Kelly109 said:


> Hi all  Can anyone recommend a company that offers personal car insurance for being an Uber driver in Missouri? My current provider will kick me off and I can't find anyone else to cover me??? Who do you all use?


Contact me if you want true commercial drivers commercial insurance, contact me. You can get true coverage for less than 35.00 a month and 45.00 in Jersey.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

JeanetteB said:


> Contact me if you want true commercial drivers commercial insurance, contact me. You can get true coverage for less than 35.00 a month and 45.00 in Jersey.


Erie or Allstate?


----------

